# Burton ak Stagger Jacket



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been searching online for three days and haven't been able to locate a Stagger jacket in Trocadero Denim in an XXL. Wondering if anyone knows where I might find one?

Any insights will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

XXL is probably a huuuuuuge jacket. 

Make sure that is your actual size. 

I bought a Medium and it was way too big for me, I had to return it and buy a Small (and I never buy anything in size small... Burton's jackets just run very large).


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

/\ This guy is right on the money.

I am usually a Large, and I had to get a medium AK jacket. It still fits a bit too big lol.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm 6'3 and fluctuate from 200 to 210 pounds, and up to 220 at times. I suspect the XXL will be a little big at worst. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find any XL or XXL Stagger jackets to try on for size. I have three Oakley jackets right now, all XXL, and they are a bit big, but not over the top...


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

6'2" here, and i wear an XL hover jacket. XL stagger pants. I don't look too gangsta steezy, but then again i dont want to.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

pailhead said:


> 6'2" here, and i wear an XL hover jacket. XL stagger pants. I don't look too gangsta steezy, but then again i dont want to.


Thanks for the insight...what is your weight if you don't mind me asking? I don't like looking like a hood rat either, but I do like a little room in my outerwear for layering, etc...


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

around 95kg, it has a ton of room, i can wear the AK insulator, a fleece, base layer and even a low profile camelback under the jacket (keeps it warm). I dont think its easy for us big folk to look steazy, i mean, i cant imagine myself wearing an XXL coat. 

Might as well go riding like this:


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

6'1", 205-210 lbs. XL Stagger jacket. Plenty of room with a thick fleece under. I think it should fit you too.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I know how much it sucks to blindly order stuff like this, since i pretty much buy everything for snowboarding the same way. If this can help:



















I had it tightened around the waist, so it went up a bit. With the stagger pants i wear it loose and comes down to half my butt or something like that, i think i sit on it when im on the lift, and you can see that the sleeves are pretty long. 

I saw a guy once wearing that haakson guy's version (like from The B, so i think its last season) it was like 3 sizes larger, looked a lot like a hoodrat (which actually isnt so bad if youre short) but then again there are so many jackets other than the AK line which are much better suited for style.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

I appreciate you guys providing all this info. I will broaden my search to include the XL. And pailhead is right, buying blind sucks at times, but I have no other choice at this time...


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

Wanted to close this thread out...I found the jacket at the Burton Burlington Flagship store. I e-mailed Burton asking whether they could find one for me. It took a couple days, but they tracked down two for me, both at the Burlington store. I called there and one of the reps, Chuck Hughson, hooked me up. He went way out of his way to complete the order and get it shipped to me via USPS instead of FedEx, which is their usual shipping method. 

All-in-all, a good news story all the way around...again, I appreciate all the input you guys provided.


----------

